# Bachmann Davenport; battery, RC, sound under the hood



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I thought I would post a couple videos of my little battery power Bachmann Davenport with my radio control, 5 AA li-ions, and a phoenix P8 with speaker all under the hood. I'm going to add two solenoids to control the couplers next. I'll use the hand bars as they work so smoothly it should be pretty easy. The relays to drive the solenoids will be hung under the loco, there is a limit as to how much can be crammed under the hood.

Quick run to see/hear it operate:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFIVWewpnZ8

The end shows a view of the inside, like most modern cars, not much room:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ-f_ez91Vg

russ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice installation Russ.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Gary. I mostly wanted to prove that I could fit everything in, now that it fits, I'm driven to add coupler control as it runs so great and will be a blast for switching operations!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice , whos / what , rc control are you useing ?


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 25 Sep 2013 04:31 PM 
Very nice , whos / what , rc control are you useing ?

My own, you can see some info on it at cabcommand.com.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you win the prize for the least amount of free space left in a loco... good job. 

Greg


----------

